
Cloudflare Kicking ‘Daily Stormer’ Is Bad News for Pirate Sites - OzzyB
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-kicking-daily-stormer-is-bad-news-for-pirate-sites-170817/
======
nxsynonym
It's an interesting case of "slippery slope", but in this case specifically I
think the means justify the consequences (potentially losing pirating sites).

If I had to choose between allowing hate-peddling sites to exist or losing
every pirate site available, I would choose banning the hate every time.

